# USACi Finals Photos



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

L1 Pros now come in black too!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

this was in that blue truck early with big black rims


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Now Jan & Monte's car


















the new pillars on roids


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Andy Jones car


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

leaving the parking lot










almost forgot to post the Kinetik model


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

wow....and I thought our pillars were hideously big!

Check out those screens!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> wow....and I thought our pillars were hideously big!
> 
> Check out those screens!


yea lol. When I first saw that Honda Fit with the screens, I thought those were some fancy planars, but nope they were LCDs!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Check out those screens!


Those are hideously awful.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I still love the looks of P9's and C90's


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Vestax said:


> I still love the looks of P9's and C90's


you mean Pioneer Carrozzeria


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Todd Crowder is the ****!

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2575045

http://www.tcaudio.net/

2 world championships


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh yeah the other TC Audio vehicle!

































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

please stop quoting the photos, this thread is already filled with pics  if you have to quote turn them into links please


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

TC AUDIO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I know video does not do any justice but I took a few. Here is one I just got done uploading


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

8675309 said:


> TC AUDIO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/...h_2008_USACi_World_Finals_Dallas/IMG_5373.jpg


: palmtoface:


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I will quoute what I like!! Dont be mad just hire todd!


Megalomaniac said:


> please stop quoting the photos, this thread is already filled with pics  if you have to quote turn them into links please


----------



## 93mazdawg (Aug 15, 2008)

hell yes! i helped build that silver ford escort with the treo subs at work


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

lol - ok - this thread is going down hill....quick...heh


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

love your ride also!

Love the PC because I am an IT guy for a living. I love your high dollar equip!! It is fat and cool at the same time. Two thumbs up!!!!!!!!!!!!!




RedGTiVR6 said:


> lol - ok - this thread is going down hill....quick...heh


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

heh - well, thanks....I think?

John's car is nice, no doubt....should be interesting next year for sure.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Mir, why do all of your pics look ****ty?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I didnt want to bring the SLR so I brought the point and shoot. I also did not want to waste the battery so majority pics were with flash off so they are a bit noisy.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> I didnt want to bring the SLR so I brought the point and shoot. I also did not want to waste the battery so majority pics were with flash off so they are a bit noisy.


I'm just messing with ya... I'm not one to talk - you were kind enough to post what you had and I haven't even gotten mine off of the camera yet.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Can someone upload that tulsa disc?


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Nothin wrong with this pic


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Can someone upload that tulsa disc?


I'm not 100% sure on this, but you might want to check with the guy that made that disc : Chris Owen

The Focal disc's aren't an issue, I checked with some of those guys to be sure.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, I think I've officially seen all the blue LED's I want to see for the week


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Just uploaded Andy Jones car


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

LOL That center image was amazing


----------



## BlakMajik (Sep 2, 2008)

Andy Jones said:


> LOL That center image was amazing


Just wow!! LOL


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Just uploaded Andy Jones car


ODR baby! Not sure what the purpose of the video was really.... sounds about the same as the youtube version of the ONE video but with 4.5 mins of dash!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> ODR baby! Not sure what the purpose of the video was really.... sounds about the same as the youtube version of the ONE video but with 4.5 mins of dash!


 no point in the video, i just am a camera whore


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> LOL That center image was amazing


Andy, I couldnt find any info on that point source driver you had, i forgot what you said it was called? Audi5? Audiphile? I have been searching for a bit with no luck, I am at a blank.

-Mir-


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> no point in the video, i just am a camera whore


HA! Ninja edit! I liked your first response:



Megalomaniac said:


> your computer speakers suck then


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> HA! Ninja edit! I liked your first response:


I didnt realize what you had originally said. you should have used quotes instead caps on "one". I thought you said it sounded bad. not that it sounded like the studio version of the music video on youtube with a different video background.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

http://www.theautophile.com I believe it's official model number is cs16. You will see it on that site.

Andy


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

chad said:


> Well, I think I've officially seen all the blue LED's I want to see for the week


more blue LED'S .lol


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I am also glad to see a few of Todds cars there.


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

8675309 said:


> Oh yeah the other TC Audio vehicle!


[/QUOTE]

TC Audio had a silver Lexus and a Grand National this Lexus was built by Performance Audio in Tyler TX.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for correcting me if I was wrong. For some reason I was thinking he worked on this car.

TC Audio had a silver Lexus and a Grand National this Lexus was built by Performance Audio in Tyler TX.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

TC Audio had a silver Lexus and a Grand National this Lexus was built by Performance Audio in Tyler TX.[/QUOTE]

I was told by a local in Tyler that todd made weekend trips or something like that to work on that car to help get it ready. I'll ask todd about it next time I see him.


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes Todd built the dash in this car I have never kept this a secret. He stayed many a night at my house to work on it we even worked nonstop during hurricane ike to get it completed. All I was pointing out was the Lexus that Todd took was silver and in the intro consumer class. Todd and I talk almost everyday and he knows I was not and will not discredit him for his contribution on this car.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

babyhauler said:


> Yes Todd built the dash in this car I have never kept this a secret. He stayed many a night at my house to work on it we even worked nonstop during hurricane ike to get it completed. All I was pointing out was the Lexus that Todd took was silver and in the intro consumer class. Todd and I talk almost everyday and he knows I was not and will not discredit him for his contribution on this car.


So what is going on in the floor......the pic is a little blurry, and who tuned it?


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

That is one of the grills from the dash subs laying on the floor. John Sketoe and Todd spent lots of time tuning on the car.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I must ask, do the Focal 5's in the dash get funky? Comparison please.




babyhauler said:


> That is one of the grills from the dash subs laying on the floor. John Sketoe and Todd spent lots of time tuning on the car.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> http://www.theautophile.com I believe it's official model number is cs16. You will see it on that site.
> Andy


I was told that your car sounds very nice. Would you care to elaborate on the equipment in use, locations, etc, etc. or anything else you did to set it apart? Thanks!

Walt


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

if Babyhauler is who I think it is, he is a great dude and does give credit where it is due.

and I hope he decides to frequent our little forum more.

welcome to our forum


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I've listened to, and even judged the car at a local show and it sounds wonderful. I know a little bit about the car. Its all zapco amps, Hybrid front stage with the exception of Focal 5" subs in the dash with was custom built by Todd, Monty and the guys from performance audio did the rest of the install.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! The work behind the scenes in my car is where you can really see Todd's work excel. 
I can't wait to continue tuning on Steve's Lexus...we'll get that car even better next year.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

jsketoe said:


> Thanks for the compliments! The work behind the scenes in my car is where you can really see Todd's work excel.
> I can't wait to continue tuning on Steve's Lexus...we'll get that car even better next year.


So who is this and when can I listen to the car?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

John Sketoe heads up the USACi branch of Team Hybrids, and also happens to be the current World Champion in Consumer Advanced with his Buick Grand National. Great guy, good ears, and he does mostly the bigger shows. Next opportunity to hear the car will probably be SBN.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sketoe - you driving to Daytona with that thing?


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

Todd and I have been discussing going to SBN also.


----------



## Andro1411 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments on my Lexus (Double thanks to James @ Performance Audio for all the late night work!!) For clarity, USACI has my name as Roy Anderson, I go by Steve. P.S. James had Todd come in and build dash. He has never denied this.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm working on a methanol injection kit on it right now, Jan.... www.alkycontrol.com

I plan on being at SBN as Team support for HAT.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you going to bring the GN down there and compete? Or are you just going to be there for support?

We're REALLY hoping to make it to the show this year.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

James and Todd are very good friends, I would bet he is closer to Todd than anyone on this board. I am sure that Todd knows whats going on and am also sure there is no problem there. James is a good dude and a great installer so lets all just welcome him and call it all good, as I would like to see hime stay around here and not think we are a bunch of **** stirrers.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

*confused*

Who was stirring ****?


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> *confused*
> 
> Who was stirring ****?


Yeah, I missed it too. Oh well.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> *confused*
> 
> Who was stirring ****?


Damn I am hungery....I just noticed one was in ARk and I am close to both tof Todds shops and would love a listen.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

dejo said:


> James and Todd are very good friends, I would bet he is closer to Todd than anyone on this board. I am sure that Todd knows whats going on and am also sure there is no problem there. James is a good dude and a great installer so lets all just welcome him and call it all good, as I would like to see hime stay around here and not think we are a bunch of **** stirrers.


I really am confused now. Where did anyone say anything negative??


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

dejo - you've confused us all.

No one here was stirring the pot. Perhaps you're bringing some **** from other forums over here without realizing it?


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I just read into the whole thing that everyone was trying to say that James had done all the work on the blue Lexus, which isnt the case. James has been very upfront on who did the dash in that car, and hope that he doesnt feel like we are ganging up on him.


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

looks like there was a decent turnout for competitiors. 

Some nice looking cars. I really like the lexus with the rebuilt dash.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Jan, I will be at SBN finances permitting of course...probably driving the STI down....maybe flying into ATL a few days before I don't know yet. 
Anyone is welcome to take a listen to the Buick...expecially if you are close. I'm in Conway, [email protected] email me. You'll have to come to me though.
Todd and I discussed the GN before it was ever started...first and formost it was a very collectible car...I didn't want to cut it up...I wanted to integrate everything to the point that the audio wouldn't distract you from the car. The trunk seals up completely...all black carpet when you walk up to it...grill over sub, and amp door closes. Nothing inside the car jumps out at you with the doors shut and the windows down. That was the point...Crowder did an excellent job.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

nice to meet everyone here...


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Would love to take a listen. Funny thing is Todd showed my your kick builds about 6 months ago....and now I met the man himself. Were at in Conway? To bad you are not going down to the Dallas meet on the 6th of DEC.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to meet you and have you on the forum. Take the audio out and I still love your car, I have always wanted a GN.



jsketoe said:


> nice to meet everyone here...


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I would like to welcome you to our forum also jsketoe


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

those kicks have a lot of cool stuff going on. Way more than what they appear. It's all in design and execution.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Todd said the midbass is nice on this setup. Hope I can hear it at some point. 



jsketoe said:


> those kicks have a lot of cool stuff going on. Way more than what they appear. It's all in design and execution.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Andy Jones said:


> http://www.theautophile.com I believe it's official model number is cs16. You will see it on that site.
> 
> Andy


I saw those advertised somewhere quite a while back and wondered how they sounded... interesting concept, but I always worry with things like that if they put so much focus on the point source aspect and on stage/image, that the tonality may not be so hot.

Is this what you use in your car Andy? Sorry that I am not much in the know, since I still haven't been able to get to a competition, but I've sure heard good things about how you put things together.

Thanks,

Jim/Less


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, by the way, thanks very much Mir for taking these shots... made me feel like I was actually there - well sort of anyhow! The video wasn't too bad either, but who was that really young cocky looking guy who looked like he hasn't shaved in two months? =)

If you get the chance, drop me a pm and let me know how your system is doing these days and what changes you've made! Mine is so completely different sounding than what it was when we met, you'd not even recognize it as the same car - thankfully its all for the better!

Less/Jim


----------

